# Chippy has gone to the Bridge-The Journey has ended ..... : (



## JimD

Chippy's gone.

She went to the Bridge at 12:30pm today. ray::rainbow:

We'll see you on the other side, Sweety.

Tiny will show you the way.
Buck will look after you.
And S'more will stay by your side.

Binky free Little Girl!!
Daddy loves you!!

:cry4:


I'll post more about itwhen I'm up to it.


----------



## slavetoabunny

I'm so sorry Jim. Chippy was such a trooper and a favorite here on RO. Binky free Chippy.


----------



## LindyS

I don't think I'll be able to handle afirst bunny lost. I'm so sorry for your lost.


----------



## TinysMom

Oh no Jim.....I had no idea. 

I'm devastated. 

Please do share more when you're up to it.


----------



## naturestee

I'm so sorry, Jim. It's amazing how long she fought, really. Many hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Pipp

So sorry Jim.  I've been meaning to ask about her, but somehow didn't want to jinx anything, sort of a no news is good news sort of thing.

She really did hang in there, a testament to your great care and her her desire to stay with you.

:rip: Chippy.


sas :sad:


----------



## SOOOSKA

Jim, I'm so sorry, my heart sank when I saw Chippy's namein this section.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Sweet Chippy.

You will be missed by many.

Susan:bunnyangel2::bigtears:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We're so sorry for your loss Jim. Binky free and rest in peace little girl. Tomorrow will be a year since we lost our little boy Stewart. Time keeps moving right along, but, it doesn't get any easier.


----------



## JimD

*Thanks for all of the kind words.

*


----------



## Violet23

You two had such a journey together, and i know she went knowing she was going to see you again. Binky free over the Rainbow bridge dear Chippy, we'll see ya on the other side :hug::rainbow:


----------



## Bassetluv

I'm so sorry, Jim...:bigtears:

Chippy was so well loved; she certainly did have a wonderful life because of you. And what more could a bunny ask for than that? 

From one rabbit lover to another...may the pain of your loss be lessened by the beauty of the memories Chippy has given to you. :hug2:


----------



## jujub793

So sorry for your loss of chippy


----------



## Maureen Las

I am really sorry , Jim, that Chippy is gone :bigtears:

However..... 

No bunny could have had more love or have had a better home than with you Jim

RIP Sweet Chippy ray:

You were loved !


and very very lucky to have had Jim as your dad!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

So very sorry Jim. What a shock to hear the news. With all the things she's been through, it is so sad she is gone. Chippy is in Buck's hands now.
Binky free Chippy. ink iris:


----------



## Nela

Ã'm so sorry Jim. RIP sweet girl ray:


----------



## Flashy

You and Chippy made a heoric fight together. I'm so sorry it has come to an end.

Binky Free beautiful Fighter Chippy.

x


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

My heart sank when I read the title....I am so very sorry for your loss, Jim. Chippy was so incredibly lucky to have had such an amazing bunny slave to call her own. My thoughts and prayers are with you.ray:

:rip: dear Chippy.


----------



## myheart

I am so sorry that you lost Chippy. She had the best care ever because you loved her so much. Chippy probably loved you just as much in return because she fought for so long to stay with you. Those babies are the ones that just take our 'everything' awayfromus when they leave us. Such a hole they leave, not just in our hearts, but in our souls. The healing takes so much longer, and hurts so much more...

Binky Free at The Bridge little Chippy. :rainbow:ray:

myheart


----------



## MikeScone

I'm sorry to hear about Chippy, Jim.


----------



## hln917

I'm so sorry about Chippy~ she's doing binkies with S'more now.


----------



## buns2luv

So sorry!


----------



## sickbunny

I'm sorry you lost your little chippy. such a cute bunny in the pic! i know nothing is of much comfort right now, but when a pet knows it is loved, i think it makes it so much better for the pet when that time comes. your bunny passed away obviously feeling the comfort of that love. xox


----------



## Snuggys Mom

I'm so sorry, Jim.

Binky Free, Chippy


----------



## NorthernAutumn

My deepest condolences, Jim. 
I will miss the star of the Chippy Show.

:cry1:


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh Jim, I am so terribly sorry. 

Chippy was a true RO bunny, and such a trooper. You gave her a wonderful life, and Buck will take good care of her at The Bridge!

God Bless, Chippy. We will miss you 



Jan


----------



## Saffy

You were blessed you had her company, she was a gorgeous rabbit .. binky free !


----------



## Wabbitdad12

I am so sorry for your loss Jim.


----------



## JimD

*Today is your birthday, Little Girl.

You would have been 7 years old.

Go see Buck. 
I asked him to give you a hug and a kiss....and extra treats!!
Do lots of binkies!

Daddy loves you, Sweety.

I miss you so much.

*:sigh:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

Thinking of you, Jim. ray::hug:


----------



## Pet_Bunny

:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

:bunnyangel::birthday:bunnyangel:


----------



## LuvaBun

Thinking of you Jim. 

Happy Birthday, Chippy, God Bless 

Jan


----------



## JimD

Chippy sends "thanks" toeveryone and everybun for their good thoughts and prayers....


----------

